# Ladder hangers?



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I have a 16 ft. extension ladder that I need to get off the floor and hang from the ceiling of my basement/shop. The box stores only have stuff for step ladders and/or hanging from a wall. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## D1st (Jan 28, 2010)

you could put a permanent bracket on one side of the ceiling and then have a velcro closure of some sort on the other side. You lift and slide it into the main bracket and have a small bracket that velcro slides through and adheres. Probably confused you by now as i dont have any diagrams. Another way would be, go to local hardware store and look in the wire shelving area. They always have hardware for these things.


----------



## Close (May 20, 2010)

Can you use I hooks and rope and tie off 3/4 way down you weould be able to do one side at a time (cheep) I havem use it for large items.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

I use this in our high ceiling workshop. Attach a bracket with wooden dowel about 12" from ceiling. Rest the ladder into the bracket, hook a rope to other end. Make sure rope is pulling ladder towards top bracket as you lift it into place. I used boat tie down bracket to wrap rope onto. You can suspend a large ladder into a high ceiling while standing on the ground with this method ! I did a quick sketch to try to explain my lack of words !
Hopefully you understand.


----------



## mwoberr (Sep 29, 2010)

I use a similar method as canadianchips, except my ceiling isn't as tall so I don't need a pulley system. I use a couple of these hooks screwed right into the joists to grab onto one of the rungs.

http://www.homedepot.com/Storage-Organization-Garage-Storage-Wall-Mounted-Storage/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xg8Zbcff/R-202305458/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

If this is confusing, let me know and I'll upload pictures when I get home.


----------

